# Old guy starting over.



## ak1951 (Jul 30, 2012)

My hay days were in the 70' 80's. Learning all over again. Glad to be here. Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2012)

ak1951, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jul 30, 2012)

*

 welcome !!!      
*


----------



## NextMan (Jul 31, 2012)

I am new as well and I started working out again 3 years ago...


----------



## brazey (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## ak1951 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks to all that have welcomed me... I have a lot to learn and will enjoy reading the threads.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 3, 2012)

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 4, 2012)

Whats old to you?


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 5, 2012)

For me it would have to be 150 years old, if steroids are still around.


----------



## ak1951 (Aug 7, 2012)

62...old as I have ever been


----------



## DetMuscle (Aug 7, 2012)

ak1951 said:


> 62...old as I have ever been



 Stallone is doing it! Its nice to know we have many years ahead of us brother. Im 57


----------



## Intense (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome man!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad to have you. Us older guys are takin over (LOL).


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah. BTW watch out for the "A.A's" on this forum!!


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 29, 2012)

welcome to ironmag 

Anabolic Steroids - Steroid Forums


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome.
Age is just a number if you stay in shape.
I'm 56, train 3x per wk and after it cools down some I will go to a 5 day per wk training style.
I have been in and around gym's for the last 30+ years. The things that are differant now is we know a lot more about anobolic useages and there are a lot of things available now that werent then. Makes it a lot more safe. Shit...back then many of us didnt even know about a proper PCT. We thought some nolvadex or a bit of HCG at the end was sufficient.
If you need any help or have questions I would be glad to off my opinions.
Train hard.


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 30, 2013)

Qwai Chang said:


> Yeah. BTW watch out for the "A.A's" on this forum!!



AA'a ???


----------



## ak1951 (Apr 30, 2013)

Roaddkingg said:


> Welcome.
> Age is just a number if you stay in shape.
> I'm 56, train 3x per wk and after it cools down some I will go to a 5 day per wk training style.
> I have been in and around gym's for the last 30+ years. The things that are differant now is we know a lot more about anobolic useages and there are a lot of things available now that werent then. Makes it a lot more safe. Shit...back then many of us didnt even know about a proper PCT. We thought some nolvadex or a bit of HCG at the end was sufficient.
> ...



I have gyno from the 70's 80's. When I started to lactate was when I really woke up. But back then it was all out. Bury me in a bigger box was the name of the game. CRAZY TIME. But the 500lb+ bench presses were amazing. The power was so addictive. I really was not that interested in body building as much as I wanted the strength and size. The body that came with it was a result but not the goal...for me anyway. PCT was not something many of us got into. I have lifted on and off all my life. Was doing pretty good in 2006-7 then a brake up and I stopped to become a drunk for 3 years. Just a cop out on my part. Started back over a year now. Progress is slower than it use to be!!!! I have been stalled for about 6 months with very little strength gain but the body weight is shifting around from my waist to other places. I look better every month and the complements help keep me going...not that I need them because when I decide to lift again I am like a pit bull and NEVER miss a work out. I was on a 5 day 2 muscle pr. week program. With summer starting again and working 3 day weekends in the heat on a dock bar on the river bar-backing and bouncing I have gone back to a 1 muscle pr. week 4 day program. It seems to work better because I get more recovery time. I like to feel fresh and not drained and rung out. I'm doing a Mike Menzer HIT 424 with an added conventional heavy set at the end of each set. That 424 is a bitch to get use to, like going back to grade school all over again! Anyway...I am having fun in the gym and all is well. If feels good to be back where I belong.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 4, 2014)

Good for you bro.
Your back at it. Thanks for the reps. I stay pretty steady but as you know it's hard to keep the strength we once had.
The main thing is to stay regular.


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## palufitness (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum champ. What are your goals?


----------



## ak1951 (Oct 8, 2014)

Roaddkingg said:


> Good for you bro.
> Your back at it. Thanks for the reps. I stay pretty steady but as you know it's hard to keep the strength we once had.
> The main thing is to stay regular.



3 years back now. First year I played circuit training and some heavy lifting. 2yr I stared lifting heavy. Got a 35 yr. old partner and some Dball. I'm on TRT but stay around 900 to 1400 so no real big deal. I tried to hit it like the old days. Each muscle 2x pr week @ 8 to 10 sets 8 to 12 reps always to failure. Was not really impressed with my results. The kid dropped out on me cuz it was to hard and I'm afraid it was for me too. I was not feeling good, recovery was slow and growth was nominal for the efforts. I was shooting for a lifting comp. and was right at the state AZ bench record for my age/weight but not up to my standards. 

I was working as a trainer and lifting at a collage gym and their corp. bull shit sent me packing. Went to a fitness rehab gym at the hospital and decided I had to do something really weird to find a nitch again, so I pretended I was a newbi just starting to train. So...after one year of cardio first and 10 to 100 rep training, drop sets under 50 reps and one light weight all the way on 60 to 90 reps (@ 90 on shoulders I end up finishing the set with just my arms! Like a big stupid dodo bird...weird).  I do circuit each day. Hit every muscle one set (sometimes 2 maybe 3 for arms chest). I do a two week cycle. 1. start at 10 reps add 10 each day. 2. Start at 50 and add 10 each day. I tried a 100 rep work out and it was a bit to much (might try it again). I pick a weight that will fail at the number of reps I am shooting for. Drop sets don't matter I just keep going till I get the reps for that day. Weird I know. But I was really pissed off and had to try something not on the books cuz I was feeling like quitting. 

I am happy to report all is good. I feel happy to be alive again. I've dropped 45 pounds BMI 18% and just stared an all out jihad on my gut with zero carb. or as close as I can get it...probably around 10 to 15gr pr day looking for a 10% BMI. I have lost a pound a day for 3 days straight this week. Pretty amazing. Getting over the big as a mac truck addiction is hard but the big body is simply becoming to high maintenance so now I call myself a fitness lifter! I know...pussy! 

I have about 25 amino acids, every vitamin, 90% whey and soy ISO, I use at least 1gr pr body weight with food around 320 to 350pr day. I am attempting to cover every base and give my body a chance to be the very best it can be at 63. One thing for sure...I can't do the max weight to failure training of days gone by...it simply makes me feel like shit (But I may have to give it one more 12week power program eventually LOL). 

But...

I don't worry about the weights anymore (very hard to break that addiction). And this gym is mostly machines and cardio so I was forced off the weights. A small dumbbell set that goes to 50 nothing else free. Weight stack machines and I max them all out (one of the reasons I started doing high rep training). Funny working out around people over 60 that are rehabbing joint replacements! I do enjoy talking with them. I have never in my life trained cardio this hard...and I feel wonderful!

 But amazingly...I was doing DB curls yesterday and thought I would try the 50's with some hammer curls. I got to 18 reps and was thinking...the last time I used these I was only getting around 8. A 100% increase? Something weird is going on. So my new "old guy" crazy as bat shit work out seems to be paying off. If I can hold my muscle while dropping the weight I think I'll be happy with the results. I'm good with the 284 down to 245. So I'm looking for 220. That is off the BMI chart at the hospital that only goes to 18. 

So anyway...ya...keep going! I have not missed a training day in over 3 years.


----------



## ak1951 (Oct 8, 2014)

NextMan said:


> I am new as well and I started working out again 3 years ago...


Sorry dude...did not see this post. Hope all it good. Share a story if you want. I'm not into put'n people down and love to share what we are all learning. I think sharing is the only way to advance the human race no matter what it is.


----------



## ak1951 (Oct 8, 2014)

On my BD at 63. 245lbs.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome,  glad your here AK!


----------



## blergs. (Oct 8, 2014)

ak1951 said:


> Sorry dude...did not see this post. Hope all it good. Share a story if you want. I'm not into put'n people down and love to share what we are all learning. I think sharing is the only way to advance the human race no matter what it is.



Completely agree! : )


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------

